# First Mink. W/ Pics



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Well Cap'n Northwood and I went out and checked some of our sets this afternoon, and he made a castor set for the beaver. I found a spot along the edge of lake where a creek runs out of it, it held lots of mink sign two weeks ago, and I said that this spot was a "can't miss", well it took almost two weeks, but I connected this morning on my first mink ever. Its a 23" male, with a small patch of white fur under its mouth, is this normal coloring for a mink? I was considering mounting it, should I wait for a larger specimen? If its a mounter, anyone know of a good taxidermist that does good mink mounts? Northwood also fell in the drink again, stepped on a floating patch of weeds near the beaver dam and tipped right into the edge of the creek. I was laughing so hard, I about fell off the beaver dam I was standing on, I heard this commotion and looked over to see him pulling himself off the bottom of the creek. I figured I'd post that pic too since we can all stand a good laugh. Funny part was, he'd just taken off the waders because the remainder of the line was either dry, or ankle deep. 
Northwood looking dapper in his wet jeans








Chuckinduck w/ first mink








Another pic of the mink


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

congrats on the mink. i saw one about 2 weeks ago in one of the ditches i now have permission to trap. next year i will be after him.


----------



## hunter5054 (Aug 2, 2005)

congrats on an awesome mink


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Nice!  

Is that a 220? Bet it was an instant kill.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

That is a good sized mink, but you could get males bigger than that. The white patch is normal however. Once in awhile you get one with the throat patch connecting and going under both the arm pits that is pretty neat also. Congrats on the first mink. Wow that 160 looks huge on that mink 110's will do just fine!! Great job! Funny how Northwood always falls in!:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Thanks guys. NC, Thats actually a 160. I caught him right at the base of the skull, I figured the trap would have broke his neck, but you could see where he'd thrashed in the snow momentarily and kicked up some leaves. I was so pumped as I walked up to the edge of the hill and looked down and noticed lots of "disturbed ground" and I knew I had finally got him. Now just need to decide whether or not to mount him. Can we take a harris pole? To mount or not to mount?


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

No, wait for a bigger one!!


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Ahh...a 160. I have only actually handled 110's and 330's....and I thought 160's had only a single spring.

I vote for not mounting it, just get the pelt professionally tanned, nice and soft. Much cheaper and allows people to touch and feel it. Mounts are expensive and (usually) no one is allowed to touch. I like to let people (including myself) be hands-on with my "trophies". 

Hey, you asked.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Good points NC!!


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Begging your pardon Chuckinduck, because I'm not trying to hijack your thread....

Heres some examples of how I like to treat "trophies" that arent necessarily once-in-a-lifetime acomplishments....




















This way, when my kids have their buddies come over or one of my friends and I are in the den enjoying a brew or three, everyone is free to pick up goodies and check them out. I think this helps build their appreciation for nature and our pursuits...especially with the kids.

I have some of my "best" stuff mounted in a traditional way, on the wall where no one is allowed to touch. But I think we get more enjoyment out of the small antlers, skulls and furs  

Just a suggestion.


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

Nice catch on the mink. I vote for mounting it, but I get l;ots a critters mounted. When company comes over they spend 30 minutes or more looking at all the fish, deer and critters. He's just a very nice average sized male, but he's your first. You won't forget your first.


----------



## deerslayer15 (Nov 27, 2005)

nice that mink looks nice i vote for mounting it to! i am mounting one i got earlier in the season


----------



## allouthunter22 (Jan 22, 2006)

nice mink i'm still waitin to catch mine i need more traps.


----------



## weatherby (Mar 26, 2001)

Congrats!


----------



## orion (Apr 8, 2002)

Congratulations! Thats a nice mink. You will probably get better ones in the future, but as has been said, he is your first. One thing to be said for the 160, if you look at where he is caught, right behind the head, you can see the advantage of a trap with longer reach. In my opinion a 110 may have missed him, they have quick reaction. That is why I use 160's over 110s on rats and mink. Mount him if you would like, or go with NC's recomendation. Whatever you do, congratulations.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

I think I'm going to mount him. I didn't think he was a monster upon first glance either, but I got to thinking, its my first one, and how many people will really know if he's a big mink or not. Your average person won't even know what it is. Plus it'd be nice to add another mount to my collection of foxes, coyote, whitetails, bufflehead duck and a bunch of turkeys and fish. I'm trying to convert a room in my future home(when I get hitched in september) into a game room, so I figured it'd be a good addition. Its a small mount too, so it wouldn't take up much room. Anyone have any suggestions on how to have it mounted from either a mount they have or have seen. If so how much do they run, and who did it?


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

I'd mount it too cause after you get married your gonna have ZERO money and no time to get back out with me trapping since your gonna be tied down doing "married stuff" I warned him guys but he wouldn't listen.


----------



## orion (Apr 8, 2002)

I'll send you PM with the information for a taxidermist in Illinois who Freeze dries small animals. I just sent a Weasel and a Mink to him and his prices where way better than what they could be mounted for. I have seen his work and you cannot tell the difference in a mounted speciman and one freeze dried. Turn around time was only a few months. I think the was about a hundred dollars and the weasel about 75. I came upon this due to a friend who is a taxidermist, he sends all his small animals down to this place. My friend just gave me the info and cut out the middle man. The animals where frozen then shipped overnight. After speaking with some taxidermists, they said this was the best way to do the mounting of these animals. PM on the way.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Freeze dried?? I've never heard of this! Is this a new technique?


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

congrats on the mink!!!


----------

